# Sex Therapists of Silicon Valley are Overwhelmed



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

Here's an interesting article on sex therapists in silicon valley dealing with tech workers. I thought it was interesting. 

The Sex Therapists Of Silicon Valley


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

intheory said:


> I think "geeky" guys are cute, so I don't understand the prejudice against them; or why they would feel so insecure about approaching women.



Our younger employees have no trouble dating  but it seems most new hires already have an LTR going from college... We are not in the Silicon Valley obviously.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Funny how the creators of online dating/hookups don't use online dating/hookups.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

intheory said:


> It was interesting. But I don't agree that when it comes to sex "your brain is bullsh!t". I think your brain plays a huge part in feeling sexy.
> 
> I think "geeky" guys are cute, so I don't understand the prejudice against them; or why they would feel so insecure about approaching women.


I agree with the brain comment. I think she meant what they are using their brains for.

They need brain training for sex.

What a job. Getting paid to let geeks feel you up and do likewise. LOL!:surprise:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bugged, I think it depends on whether programming is a career, or a passion. If the latter, you may be right. I treat it as a career that I greatly enjoy, and my sex life is excellent.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bugged said:


> The problem with programmers is that they find 'intellectual' stuff more exciting than people...sad but true...never *ever *ever date a coder if you want a decent sex life


Maybe so, but it doesn't help when they chase after vapid, selfie taking, duck lipped, can't tell you who the vice president is types while ignoring girls who would be perfectly happy to play video games and admire their water cooled heat sinks. :smile2:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Bugged said:


> as long as your code compiles..>>


It does. More importantly, my sex life is bug and virus free!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dragunov said:


> Here's an interesting article on sex therapists in silicon valley dealing with tech workers. I thought it was interesting.
> 
> The Sex Therapists Of Silicon Valley


I know a few tech people in that exact area who have great sex lives, including my BIL(unfortunately they share too much - TMI). It's just another stereotype.


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

Bugged said:


> I mean people using scripting languages can be quite normal..but the more 'low level' the language becomes...the 'nerdier' the guy...I mean I'm a java/C++/cobol coder and I'm nerdy enough... a c coder..mmmhhhh..a 'real' c coder with a sex-life..never heard of it>....cobol too can actually wreck you life tough...


My son is computer engineer at U of Illinois. They make them learn C to prove they are "real" coders. He is a frat boy who has a very active sex life. To the extent my wife had to quit stalking him on Facebook because she got tired of seeing him "tagged" with yet another flavor of the week. So now you have heard of one. 

Then again, he is probably the exception that proves the rule. He is a great kid and all. But I am guessing he has it made because the other 1,299 computer engineering majors aren't even trying to get any so he has the "field" to himself.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I code in C++ on occasion (when the offshore team screws up usually). Even C on occasion, pixel level manipulation and graphics library code work. Next time you see a nicely shaded or animated 3D icon or a rounded corner of a button think of the code behind it. We generally generate the graphic models, the coders build something like that, then we fine tune the code to look the part. 

Unfortunately such coding prowess does not translate well with the few women in the business... Nobody gets laid because they can coax every last texture out of the GPU


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Bugged said:


> I'm nerdy enough... a c coder..mmmhhhh..a 'real' c coder with a sex-life..never heard of it>


Hmmmm.

Let me tell you a story about a young man who got hooked on computers in the mid-70's. He would have traded his teeth for an IMSAI 8080 but as an unemployed teenager living at home, he had to settle for a DIY project published in _Popular Electronics_ in 1976 called the COSMAC ELF, which consisted of exposed chips on a breadboard with a two digit hex display and keypad.

The seventy+ dollar expenditure in parts infuriated his father, who confidently declared that personal computers will never amount to anything. The clash between these two eventually reached the same proportions as the clash between Homer and John Hickam in the movie _October Sky_. 

The boy was talented though. He could do hex and two's complement arithmetic in his head. (Still can.) He got noticed before he was twenty when he wrote a utility to organize and maintain 8" and 5 1/4" floppy disks into the same sector skew that was being used with diskpacks at the time and is still used with modern hard drives today. He didn't own an assembler for the 6502, because he couldn't afford one so he _hand assembled it_ for the Apple ][ (Yeah, I know that was easier in the days of eight bit accumulators, but still......) 

It doesn't get much nerdier than this. All through the decades long push to make programing languages less cumbersome and more intuitive, he went the opposite direction; deeper and deeper into chip level programming and architecture. 

If the sheer number of romantic attachments is any indication, I can assure you that this gentleman has had a sex life practically from the time he discovered _Vive la différence _ Today, maybe it's the charisma of a self-made millionaire, but even when he was poor the confidence in his vision of the future was contagious. 

Stereotypes are funny things. I'm not always happy with Howard Wolowitz as a stereotype of Jewish males, (Why not Sasha Roiz?) but I have to admit that there are just enough real life examples to keep it going, so it's not going to die anytime soon.


----------

